
Apple Warns Looters with Stolen iPhones: You Are Being Tracked - Brajeshwar
https://www.forbes.com/sites/zakdoffman/2020/06/01/apple-warns-looters-with-stolen-iphones-you-are-being-tracked/#49ba81155098
======
mytailorisrich
Any stolen phone can be tracked or barred from networks thanks to its unique
IMEI. Doing this as a matter of course would seriously discourage theft.

